# Our newest family member



## Cat1964 (May 6, 2013)

Well we found the perfect addition to our family today. A little black and white kitten, 7 weeks and 1 day old and sooo cute. We pick her up on Friday.


----------



## Cat1964 (May 6, 2013)

....oh and my daughter has named her Twinkle.


----------



## Lauras87 (May 6, 2013)

Awwwwww!!!!!

Me want piccys!


----------



## AJLang (May 6, 2013)

Welcome Twinkle


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2013)

Awww piccys please Cat x


----------



## gail1 (May 6, 2013)

Twinkle. we want piccys when you can


----------



## Cat1964 (May 6, 2013)

Steff said:


> Awww piccys please Cat x



I don't know how to post pics on here girls. I would so love you to see her, he's just the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> I don't know how to post pics on here girls. I would so love you to see her, he's just the cutest thing ever.



You can email them to me and I can put them on for you if you would like


----------



## Cat1964 (May 6, 2013)

Northerner said:


> You can email them to me and I can put them on for you if you would like



Yes that would be good, it's only one pic. Thanks


----------



## gail1 (May 6, 2013)

o good im a sucker for cute kitten pics


----------



## Cat1964 (May 6, 2013)

So Northerner, how do I email the pic through this to you. You can tell I'm very 'up there' IT wise can't you!! Lol


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> So Northerner, how do I email the pic through this to you. You can tell I'm very 'up there' IT wise can't you!! Lol



I'll PM you my email address


----------



## Cat1964 (May 6, 2013)

Okay, thank you


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2013)

Careful Cat once he starts Pmming you it never stops


----------



## Cat1964 (May 6, 2013)

Steff said:


> Careful Cat once he starts Pmming you it never stops



Lol Steff . Well girls prepare to go aaaaaw. I've just sent the pic to Northerner.


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Lauras87 (May 6, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Adorable!



Awwwww cat, so cute!!!! It's making me kitten broody


----------



## LeeLee (May 6, 2013)

Awww. Very cute.  A-a-a-a-tishoo!  Anybody know a cure for cat allergy?


----------



## AlisonM (May 6, 2013)

She's so cute! Love the wee white paws. 

Sadly, they get me that way too Lee, i have to start taking the anti-histamines a week before I go to visit my best mate, she has two of them.


----------



## Cat1964 (May 6, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Awwwww cat, so cute!!!! It's making me kitten broody



Her brothers and sisters were equally cute. She is the only one who had white on her. Sophie said she didn't look like a 'Cookie' which is what we intended calling her. She said she looked like a wee twinkle toes cat. So that's how she came up with Twinkle. You have no idea how excited she is. We've to pick her up around 6pm on Friday. Sophie will be insufferable till then.


----------



## gail1 (May 6, 2013)

she is so cute i want one now


----------



## Cat1964 (May 6, 2013)

Sophie dragged me out to Clydebank Shopping Centre after we went to see her so that we could buy cat stuff. We bought kitten food, dishes, toys, litter trays, collar and some treats. And Sophie bought her a soft cuddly teddy bear so that she can snuggle up to it if she misses her mum....so sweet!


----------



## Lauras87 (May 6, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Sophie dragged me out to Clydebank Shopping Centre after we went to see her so that we could buy cat stuff. We bought kitten food, dishes, toys, litter trays, collar and some treats. And Sophie bought her a soft cuddly teddy bear so that she can snuggle up to it if she misses her mum....so sweet!



Awwwwwww!!! Let me guess twinkle will be sleeping in Sophie's room


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2013)

Awwww my goodness, not a cat fan but that melts my heart even


----------



## gail1 (May 6, 2013)

just had to share a piccy of my baby eddie who went to sleep when he was 20


----------



## Cat1964 (May 6, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Awwwwwww!!! Let me guess twinkle will be sleeping in Sophie's room



Oh yes Laura, she will be sleeping in Sophie's room. She said to me today, I will probably just lie awake all night staring at her! Lol. The wee soul is so excited. She has had a bit of a rough few weeks at school, so it's nice to see her smiling. I told Sophie when we are all out at work/school the cat can have the run of the living room, hall and Sophie's room. Sophie says, what if she hurts herself on the ladders that we keep in the hall. She's a wee panic merchant!!


----------



## Cat1964 (May 6, 2013)

gail1 said:


> just had to share a piccy of my baby eddie who went to sleep when he was 20



Aaw Gail, a handsome boy


----------



## gail1 (May 6, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Aaw Gail, a handsome boy



i still miss him so much it broke my heart when he went


----------



## Cat1964 (May 6, 2013)

gail1 said:


> i still miss him so much it broke my heart when he went



Our boy Rory had a thyroid disease at 13, it caused his heart and kidneys to fail badly. We had to get him put to sleep 5 years ago. I swore blind then that I would never ever have another cat. It's only been in recent months I have come round to the idea of another cat. She's a pretty little soul.


----------



## cazscot (May 6, 2013)

She is gorgeous soooo cute .


----------



## Flutterby (May 6, 2013)

Aww Twinkle is so lovely.  A fab name as well, Mr Sparkles approves!

And Gail your cat looked lovely too, so sad when they leave us.x


----------



## Cat1964 (May 6, 2013)

Flutterby said:


> Aww Twinkle is so lovely.  A fab name as well, Mr Sparkles approves!
> 
> And Gail your cat looked lovely too, so sad when they leave us.x



I'm glad we have Mr Sparkles approval. And Twinkle is lovely. A welcome arrival and a tonic for us all


----------



## Casper (May 6, 2013)

Awwwww, gorgeous, I want one!

Gail- Eddie looks wonderful too, 20 you say, well my furry friend is now 17, he is also a handsome chap, and he knows it


----------



## Cat1964 (May 10, 2013)

Excitement in great amounts today as we go to collect cute kitten today  Sophie decided she no longer like the name Twinkle. So we're waiting till we pick her up this evening before we decide on a name for definite. Lucy as a name is looking good at the moment


----------



## mum2westiesGill (May 10, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Adorable!





AWWWWW - Twinkle is such a little cutie!


----------



## robert@fm (May 10, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Excitement in great amounts today as we go to collect cute kitten today  Sophie decided she no longer like the name Twinkle. So we're waiting till we pick her up this evening before we decide on a name for definite. Lucy as a name is looking good at the moment



That's a pity, Twinkle is such an apt name for her. 

She is sooooo cute...


----------



## Cat1964 (May 10, 2013)

Our new baby kitten, Lucy, is with us now. She's investigating the house. She's so tiny and cute


----------



## newbs (May 10, 2013)

Aww, Lucy is so cute!


----------



## Lauras87 (May 10, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Our new baby kitten, Lucy, is with us now. She's investigating the house. She's so tiny and cute



Lucy??? Has she had a name change.

Bless her, I remember when lottie & merlin came as kittens, they were monkeys!!!


----------



## Cat1964 (May 11, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Lucy??? Has she had a name change.
> 
> Bless her, I remember when lottie & merlin came as kittens, they were monkeys!!!



Yes Laura name change. Sophie decided she didn't like Twinkle as a name. Probably took a lot of stick from her school pals. 

Lucy arrived here last night and life has changed for us all. Sophie and I are smitten. Hubby was like,"I'm having nothing to do with it. Last night we found him in the hall with her. Also tonight he picked her up!!  Okay he's not a cat person....yeah right!! She fell asleep in my arms tonight.

How can an 8 week old kitten steal your heart the way she has????


----------



## runner (May 12, 2013)

She's beautiful, no doubt she'll adopt Sophie's bed as her own!  Look what happens when my back's turned! (No, they're not allowed on the bed.)


----------



## runner (May 12, 2013)

OOps, have exceeded my photo attachment quota!

Gail, your old fella did well to make 20, bless him.  He looks very stately in his picture x


----------



## Cat1964 (May 12, 2013)

runner said:


> She's beautiful, no doubt she'll adopt Sophie's bed as her own!  Look what happens when my back's turned! (No, they're not allowed on the bed.)



She slept on hubby's chair yesterday. Every time I put her down off it she went back. I gave up eventually. She had Sophie up at 6am this morning. I had to explain to Sophie that Lucy has to fit into our routine. So I fed her and made sure she was in the litter tray and we all went back to bed. It's been lovely having a furry friend back in the house......even hubby's taken to her


----------



## Lauras87 (May 12, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> She slept on hubby's chair yesterday. Every time I put her down off it she went back. I gave up eventually. She had Sophie up at 6am this morning. I had to explain to Sophie that Lucy has to fit into our routine. So I fed her and made sure she was in the litter tray and we all went back to bed. It's been lovely having a furry friend back in the house......even hubby's taken to her



Awwww bless her.
The terrible 2 are round mine again today & they are demanding to have cupboard doors opened for them, lottie is crying at me to move on the sofa & merlin is trying to go up the ladder to the loft.
Think cats maybe worse than kids


----------



## Cat1964 (May 12, 2013)

I had to go out at 1pm today and left hubby in with Lucy. I got back at 1.45pm and there's hubby sitting on the sofa with Lucy snuggled up sound asleep on the cushion beside him. When Sophie and I had said we wanted to get a new kitten, hubby wasn't entirely with us on it. He told us he wouldn't be getting involved at all with her. He asked me yesterday to make sure she didn't climb on his sofa. So I come home and there she is all snuggled up with him. I said to him you were the one who said you were having nothing to do with her and there you are. I think she's got you hook, line and sinker!! He just looked at me and said, I can't possibly comment on that!


----------

